# Welche Vorteile bringt eine CPU mit HyperThreading im Gentoo

## tulali

Welche Vorteile bringt eine (Intel) CPU mit HyperThreading im Gentoo?

----------

## franzf

Im Durchschnitt 20%. Ist aber nicht Gentoo-spezifisch. Wobei manche Anwendungen mehr profitieren, manche gar nicht, manche laufen sogar schlechter.

Das "Gentoo-spezifische" ist wohl das Aktualisieren (sprich Kompilieren), und davon würde ich es nicht abhängig machen. Kauf dir einen ohne HT, wenn du nicht sicher weißt, dass du im täglichen Einsatz ein Programm hast, das >50% vom HT profitiert, sonst lohnt sich der Mehrpreis (~50% bei i5 vs i7) nicht. Und auch dann würde ich überlegen, einen Teil des gesparten Gelds in eine bessere Kühlung zu investieren, und ein paar MHz mehr im Turbo rauskitzeln.

----------

## Klaus Meier

HyperThreading ist einfach etwas, was die Recheneinheiten der CPUs besser ausnutzt. Es gaukelt dir doppelt so viele Kerne vor, wie du hast. Bringt aber nur geringfügig mehr. Es schadet nicht, aber glaube nicht, du hasst die doppelte Leistung, weil dir doppelt so viele Kerne angezeigt werden.

----------

## tulali

Stehe vor der Entscheidung zwischen einem 

Intel Core i5 3550 für ~185 Euro ohne HT oder einem 

Intel Core i7 3770 für ~285 Euro mit HT

(der Teuere hat auch eine bessere GPU, aber das hat für mich keine wichtigkeit)

----------

## Klaus Meier

HT bringt vielleicht so 10% mehr. Klingt zwar erst mal wenig für 100€ mehr, aber wenn du die Kosten für den ganzen Rechner siehst, dann sind das halt auch so 10% vom Gesamtpreis. Ansonsten bin ich AMD Fan, bei Intel geht mir dieser Wildwuchs an Chipsätzen und Prozessoren einfach nur auf den Keks. Da steigt doch keine Sau mehr durch. Und genau das ist ja auch die Absicht.

Brauchst du denn überhaupt eine GPU? Du bekommst den zur Zeit fettesten Bulldozer für unter 190€. Und da hast du dann 8 echte Kerne. Unter Gentoo, also wenn du Pakete und Kernel kompilierst ist das Teil der Oberhammer. Bei den Boards sparst du dann ja meistens auch noch etwas. Dafür ist die Performance bei Anwendungen, die nur einen Kern nutzen nicht so dolle. Aber der Preis ist heiß. Ich hab momentan einen Phenon, der ungefähr die gleiche Leistungsaufnahme hat, lässt sich mit einem Arctic Freezer für 30€ problemlos kühlen. Im Normalbetrieb dreht sich der Lüfter nicht mal und unter Stress kommt er nicht über 45 Grad. Also die Stromaufnahme ist echt kein Problem.

Und als Grafikkarte dann eine 7750 von ATI, wenn du sowieso nicht viel Leistung brauchst, die neue Serie hat den Vorteil, dass sich die Karte komplett abschaltet, wenn der Monitor im Standby oder Aus ist. Im Betrieb sind sie auch sehr sparsam. Ab Kernel 3.4 wird auch 3D unterstützt.

Rechne dir das mal in der Summe durch, wo du landest. 8 echte Kerne sind besser als 4 mit HT.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Du bekommst den zur Zeit fettesten Bulldozer für unter 190€. Und da hast du dann 8 echte Kerne.

 

Nein, sind es eben auch nicht. Es sind 4 Module, jedes Modul hat 2 Integer-Kerne, aber nur eine FP-Einheit, Decoder, ... - also ein Kern mit 2 Integer-Einheiten. Und die Stromaufnahme unter Last ist extrem! Bei den aktuellen Strompreisen kann man sich das mal durchrechnen, was man mehr zahlt über die Nutzungsdauer des PCs.

Leider haben die Ivy Bridge (core ix 3xxx) ein kleines Problem mit Hitzeentwicklung. Da sich die Mehrleistung gegenüber dem Sandy Bridge auf ~5% pro Watt beschränkt, kannst du schauen, ob du nicht preiswert einen i7 2700K oder i5 2500K abstauben kannst.

----------

## kriz

Momentan ist der i7-2600k meiner Meinung nach die beste CPU aufm Markt.

Lässt sich locker bis 4,5GHz takten und besitzt HT.

----------

